

Ask HN: What is, in your opinion, the next main thing we need after email? - watermel0n


======
AznHisoka
Define "need".

Ok, since you didn't... IMO, we need: \- to exercise more \- spend more time
with your family \- spend less time checking our email and twitter.

~~~
sherm8n
Totally agree with this one here. Life is fucking short. Yeah, it's fun to
work on a startup. But you should enjoy life at the same time.

------
bmm6o
What is the context? The question as it stands is difficult to answer and
unlikely to get responses you would consider helpful.

~~~
andrewcooke
i assume the context is "so i can make it and get rich".

